# ISO What to do with canned mandarin oranges...



## CWS4322

Okay--I took inventory of my folks' stash (they are prepared for the end-of-the-world). What do you do with 23 cans of mandarin oranges, 17 cans of sliced mushrooms, 13 cans of sliced pineapple, and 31 cans of tomatoes, tomato sauce, etc.., 13 cans of cream of mushroom soup and 2 cans of sour cherries (not to mention all the cans of canned salmon, tuna, and chicken, as well as oysters)? I've been "ordered" to cook from the pantry...let's start with the mandarin oranges--what do you do with canned mandarin oranges? My dad says "make orange jello" (quite frankly, that isn't high on my list of things I'd like to eat). Ideas????


----------



## Selkie

Canned Mandarin oranges, by themselves, makes a nice desert, or add them to cottage cheese for breakfast, or add them to a salad for lunch.


----------



## joesfolk

Use the canned fruits and toss them in a salad with mixed baby greens, some nuts and a raspberry vinegarette.  You can make a rice and chicken casserole ala 1950 using the mushroom soup. (But let's face it it's going to be high in sodium)  Fish crouquettes or patties can be doused in mushroom soup.


----------



## jennyema

23 cans?  Oh my!

Orange/almond salad with spinach -- a blast from the past!

Fruit salad with some fresh fruit.

Waldorf salad.  Sorry but I wouldn't eat that.

Why not purée it and add it to sone vodka and seltzer?


----------



## Aunt Bea

The oranges or the pineapple would be good in a Chinese chicken salad. 

 I would be very happy with that stash and so would many other people.  

When life tosses you a lemon make lemonade.


----------



## kadesma

I love mandarins icy cold on a platter with red grapfuit sliced so it looks like an open flover, the top with thin sliced red onion top with sprinkle with sesame seed and poppy seed dressing made of sugar dry mustard vinegar chopped onion veggie oil and poppy seeds.
kades


----------



## CWS4322

The problem is that my father doesn't cook and my mother's dementia has progressed where she is not allowed to cook...not that she was ever a great cook. Ambrosia salad...I did make sweet-and-sour pork chops last night with some of the pineapple and did mix a can of the mandarin oranges in with cottage cheese today for lunch. I thought of spinach salad, but spinach is on the "no-no" list for my mom, ditto re: cabbage. 

So, my father goes to the base in Grand Forks to pick up my mom's meds on a regular basis...he buys the cans of mandarin oranges there. I've given him a "DO NOT BUY" list as he is going to the base next week...maybe I should go with to make sure he doesn't add more canned goods to the pantry. They also have 3 freezers full...and that list isn't everything in the pantry...my goal before I leave is to get the # of cans of oranges down by about 1/2.

Thanks everyone!

The seltzer-vodka combo sounds good--but they no longer can consume alcohol...hmmm...would I be able to consume that many cans of mandarin oranges with vodka-seltzer before August 23rd...


----------



## pacanis

I'd be happy with that stash, too, AB.

CW, I guess your parents want to get rid of what they have been saving for TEOTWAWKI??? That seems odd, but I would take the mandarin oranges and use them on some grilled babyback ribs. You could use the syrup/juice to make a glaze.
For instructions, send me half the cans, lol.


----------



## CWS4322

My folks are in their early '80s. I jokingly asked my dad that if I emptied the pantry and the freezers, did that mean they were going to move to assisted living? Conveniently, he didn't have his hearing aids turned on, so I didn't get an answer. It is a case of elderly individuals not being able to deal with things and being overwhelmed by life in general. Also, my father has a bit of "hoarder's instinct" in that he keeps buying cans of stuff, food, but there's no one there to use it up. I have drawn the line at hamburger helper--that he's going to have to use up after I head back to Ontario. I'm NOT eating (or cooking) that. And, since they do eat that kind of stuff, when I'm here, I like to cook from scratch for them using fresh ingredients--especially right now--it is harvest season.


----------



## merstar

Here are some recipes from my to-try list:

CARIBBEAN RICE
Caribbean Rice Recipe - Food.com - 47168

ORANGE AVOCADO SALAD
Orange Avocado Salad Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes

SPINACH SALAD WITH SOY GINGER DRESSING
For the Love of Cooking: Spinach Salad with Soy Ginger Dressing


----------



## jabbur

If you really want to clean out the pantry, consider boxing up what you don't want to use and donate it to a church or food bank.  I'm sure they will be very happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

2 cups plain yogurt
1/2 cup mandarin oranges, drained
1/2 cup pineapple, drained
1/3 cup grated carrot
1/2 tsp vanilla
Honey if desired for extra sweetness

Mix vanilla and honey into yogurt until well blended. Mix in mandarins, pineapple and carrots. Chill and serve.


----------



## CWS4322

jabbur said:


> If you really want to clean out the pantry, consider boxing up what you don't want to use and donate it to a church or food bank. I'm sure they will be very happy to take it off your hands.


 

That would be my choice (except, I have no idea how long some of the cans have been there--in 2008 I went through and cleared the pantry of expired cans--and then labeled all the others with the month and date. That system didn't last long). No, my father is not going to give away the food.


----------



## Andy M.

Donate to a food bank.


----------



## 4meandthem

Avacado and mandarin slices sprinkled with paper thin red onion slices topped with a dressing made from the juice and a little rice wine vinegar,salad oil,spices.A few thyme leaves on top too.


----------



## EatLoveMove

Make a pavlova and scatter them over the top with any other fruits of your choice. 
Add them to fruit salad.
Make Orange jelly and add the mandarin segments. Kids will love it. 
Make mandarin based cocktails.


----------



## JMediger

Make Fluff ... 1 large container cottage cheese, 1 container cool whip (can be low fat or fat free), 1 package jello (can be sugar free) and 1 can of either pineapple or mandarin oranges (well drained).  Mix all together in a bowl (I use a Tupperware so I don't dirty another dish) and refrigerate over night (or at least a couple of hours).


----------



## lifesaver

merstar said:


> Here are some recipes from my to-try list:
> 
> CARIBBEAN RICE
> Caribbean Rice Recipe - Food.com - 47168
> 
> ORANGE AVOCADO SALAD
> Orange Avocado Salad Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes
> 
> SPINACH SALAD WITH SOY GINGER DRESSING
> For the Love of Cooking: Spinach Salad with Soy Ginger Dressing


 

The Caribbean Rice sounds so good.


----------



## Leolady

I developed this adaptation of a store *cake* mix myself. 

*Orange* *Cake

*1 box of good yellow *cake* mix like Duncan Hines or Pillsbury
Substitute 1 stick of melted butter -- not margarine for the oil called for in the mix
Substitute the water called for with whole milk
1 can of mandrian oranges

Drain oranges into a small bowl and reserve liquid. Remove a couple of slices and place with the liquid.

Make the *cake* as directed on the box but with my substitutions and added *orange* slices, making sure you watch the mixture carefully as you add the milk. This is important because you don't want too much milk added because the oranges add moisture also.

Make sure the oranges are beaten into the batter with small chunks being left.

Bake as directed in a well greased bundt pan or appropriate *cake* pans.

You can sprinkle the finished *cake* with powdered sugar, or you could go all the way.

I like to make a glaze out of powdered sugar, a pinch of salt, the reserved *orange* juice and *orange* slices, vanilla extract, and on occasion a little rum. I then poke holes through the cakes with a fork or skewer. I slowly drizzle the glaze into the *cake* making sure some go in the holes. 

If there is leftover glaze, I set it to the side for those who want more.


----------



## JMediger

That looks delicious Leolady!  I wonder if you could do the same with pineapple ...


----------



## Leolady

JMediger said:


> That looks delicious Leolady! I wonder if you could do the same with pineapple ...


 
Thank you!

I bet you could use pineapple, if you chose crushed pineapple and drained it!  It is a good idea to try someday.


----------



## Snip 13

Duck A la mandarin lol!
You can use the pineapple to make bacon sosaties. Cut the pineapple into chunks. Wrap each piece with a strip of streaky bacon. Put about 4 or 5 of these on a wooden skewer. Grill in a hot oven till bacon is crisp.
Pineapple can also be used to make sweet and sour stirfry.
Canned oysters can be covered with a creamy garlic sauce, topped with cheese and grilled in oven till cheese bubbles and serve with crusty bread. I use snail dishes and put an oyster in each hole.
The tuna can be used to make my Tuna Roll that I posted or tuna lasagna. Just add some of those canned tomatoes, fried onion, italian herbs, spices and even some of the mushroom slices and use this instead of meat sauce.
I can think of many things to make with most of that but the mandarins are gross! Maybe serve them warm with crepes and ice cream?


----------



## ella/TO

the ambrosia that I make.....drain mandarins very well, also drain pineapple segs. very well. Mix both fruits with toasted coconut and sour cream or yogurt.....very delicious....it's one of our turkey dinner favourites


----------



## babetoo

Leolady said:


> I developed this adaptation of a store *cake* mix myself.
> 
> *Orange* *Cake*
> 
> 1 box of good yellow *cake* mix like Duncan Hines or Pillsbury
> Substitute 1 stick of melted butter -- not margarine for the oil called for in the mix
> Substitute the water called for with whole milk
> 1 can of mandrian oranges
> 
> Drain oranges into a small bowl and reserve liquid. Remove a couple of slices and place with the liquid.
> 
> Make the *cake* as directed on the box but with my substitutions and added *orange* slices, making sure you watch the mixture carefully as you add the milk. This is important because you don't want too much milk added because the oranges add moisture also.
> 
> Make sure the oranges are beaten into the batter with small chunks being left.
> 
> Bake as directed in a well greased bundt pan or appropriate *cake* pans.
> 
> You can sprinkle the finished *cake* with powdered sugar, or you could go all the way.
> 
> I like to make a glaze out of powdered sugar, a pinch of salt, the reserved *orange* juice and *orange* slices, vanilla extract, and on occasion a little rum. I then poke holes through the cakes with a fork or skewer. I slowly drizzle the glaze into the *cake* making sure some go in the holes.
> 
> If there is leftover glaze, I set it to the side for those who want more.


 

i don't see a picture, would like to see it.


----------



## CWS4322

The Carribean rice does sound like something they might eat. They don't need sweets...they are heart patients, so that plays into the picture as well. My mom can't have spinach or cabbage because of the meds she is on. She is also lactose intolerant and will NOT eat yogurt. My father is a picky eater...I think it would just be easier if I went back home. I don't eat most of the stuff in their pantry--I only eat fresh pineapple, and I, like Snip 13, think canned Mandarin oranges are gross. I also don't eat canned oysters, tuna, or salmon. I love each of those fresh, but canned is--gross. My father has already had a fit that I organized the stuff in the pantry by "type" (all the cans of Mandarin oranges together, etc.). He'd rather just jumble them on the shelf. No wonder they have so many cans of stuff. You have to move everything to find anything. And, no the food bank isn't going to work. I did that last time I was here and my father demanded I pay him for the food I gave away. I am dealing with a person who grew up poor and without enough food to eat, and one who is set in his ways about how he will eat things. Personally, jello is something I will only willingly eat if hospitalized and on a bland diet.


----------



## joesfolk

CW, I understand your concern with your parents health.  We had the same concerns with my MIL. But I finally came to the realization that she was in her 80's and had been eating her way for all of those years.  I decided that there was no use trying to change what were lifetime eating habits.  When that generation was young packaged goods were a marvel of modern science or so they thought.  You probably aren't going to be able to do anything about the hoarding instinct either.  Probably the best you will be able to do is offer them fresh stuff when you are there and hope that the novelty of it will be enough to get them to eat it. Maybe if you look at some recipes from the 50's you can tweak them enough to satisfy your concerns for their health and their need for familiar favorites.  Wishing you the best in difficult circumstances.


----------



## Dawgluver

Much wisdom, Joesfolk.  CW, my mom is a pain in the butt, 79.   Nothing is going to change her either.  Love 'em while we got 'em, I guess.


----------



## Leolady

babetoo said:


> i don't see a picture, would like to see it.


 
Sorry babe! 

But I only recently got a digital camera and to tell the truth I don't have the occasion to bake cakes much anymore.

But you are welcome to make my recipe and post a photo of it if you wish.  I would love to get your feedback on it.


----------



## simonbaker

I make muffins with mandarin oranges, fresh/frozen ground cranberries & wanuts.


----------



## babetoo

CWS4322 said:


> The Carribean rice does sound like something they might eat. They don't need sweets...they are heart patients, so that plays into the picture as well. My mom can't have spinach or cabbage because of the meds she is on. She is also lactose intolerant and will NOT eat yogurt. My father is a picky eater...I think it would just be easier if I went back home. I don't eat most of the stuff in their pantry--I only eat fresh pineapple, and I, like Snip 13, think canned Mandarin oranges are gross. I also don't eat canned oysters, tuna, or salmon. I love each of those fresh, but canned is--gross. My father has already had a fit that I organized the stuff in the pantry by "type" (all the cans of Mandarin oranges together, etc.). He'd rather just jumble them on the shelf. No wonder they have so many cans of stuff. You have to move everything to find anything. And, no the food bank isn't going to work. I did that last time I was here and my father demanded I pay him for the food I gave away. I am dealing with a person who grew up poor and without enough food to eat, and one who is set in his ways about how he will eat things. Personally, jello is something I will only willingly eat if hospitalized and on a bland diet.


 
are your  parents senile? if not just face the fact that they will do what they want. and so they should. we do not become stupid just because we are old. we have our own way of doing things. you may not like it, but they are adults. did they ask you to organize their food stuffs. if they did , obviously they did not mean it. are you paying for their overstock on stuff" if not leave them alone. it may not make sense to you but it does to them and that is what really matters here. imposing your eating habits on them is not going to work and they will surely resent what they see as interference.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> are your  parents senile? if not just face the fact that they will do what they want. and so they should. we do not become stupid just because we are old. we have our own way of doing things. you may not like it, but they are adults. did they ask you to organize their food stuffs. if they did , obviously they did not mean it. are you paying for their overstock on stuff" if not leave them alone. it may not make sense to you but it does to them and that is what really matters here. imposing your eating habits on them is not going to work and they will surely resent what they see as interference.



Babe, what you said makes so much sense in dealing with my mom.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

My Mum is 96yrs old, she eats a large bag of prawn crackers a day, if she does not have at least 4 packet in the cupboard I'm toast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> are your  parents senile? if not just face the fact that they will do what they want. and so they should. we do not become stupid just because we are old. we have our own way of doing things. you may not like it, but they are adults. did they ask you to organize their food stuffs. if they did , obviously they did not mean it. are you paying for their overstock on stuff" if not leave them alone. it may not make sense to you but it does to them and that is what really matters here. imposing your eating habits on them is not going to work and they will surely resent what they see as interference.



Amen, Babe!

The pantry can be cleaned out after they are gone.  

Now is the time to enjoy and treasure the time you all have left with each other.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

This is Mum with her snack


----------



## Claire

My first choice would  be Joesfolks' .. But really, a can, drained, in any stir-fry.  In a blender with vanilla ice cream or orange sherbert (and a dollop of vodka or rum if making for adults).


----------



## Dishwater.Hands

I've had canned mandarin oranges on chicken before. It wasn't too bad-- the guy I was seeing cooked it for me. He lived in dorms and cooked everything on a bbq. I recall him pouring the juice into the pan and cooking the chicken in it (I remember a bit of amaretto being added as well). While the sensation of eating warm mandarin was a bit odd- the chicken itself was lovely.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> This is Mum with her snack<img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11733"/>



She looks so happy!  Apparently found the secret of longevity!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Thanks Dawgers, she can be a right bugger if she forgets to charge her mobile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Canned Mandarin orange slices will complement any green salad with an Asian dressing, especially if it features a thinly sliced sweet & sour, Kung Pao, or Mongolian chicken breast.


----------



## Janet H

I would puree the whole mess of canned fruit and make sorbet and / or Popsicles.

For popsicles you could add in some vanilla yogurt and maybe a little extra orange extract to pop up the flavor.


----------



## Dawgluver

Janet H said:
			
		

> I would puree the whole mess of caned fruit and make sorbet and / or Popsicles.
> 
> For popsicles you could add in some vanilla yogurt and maybe a little extra orange extract to pop up the flavor.



Janet, I just might have to go out and get some mandarine oranges!  Swirled with yogurt and frozen, that sounds really good!


----------



## CWS4322

Yes, my mother has dementia--specifically vascular dementia because of the heart meds she has been on for years. My father also has memory issues. His are more typical of what you see in a person ageing. I live 1400 miles away and am the only child who comes to assist four times a year for a month at a time. This time, I'm having difficulties meeting my work deadlines because of Internet access issues and because my mother has deteriorated since April and is having more crisis moments. I am drafting a letter to my father because he only has 30% hearing and typically doesn't wear his hearing aids. Writing my concerns is easier than trying to shout them at him. They are financially able to hire someone to come and cook on a regular basis. My mother should be in assisted living, but my father will not consider it. I am between a rock and hard place and try to make things easier (label things, use up things, etc.) but she is getting worse faster than I can get things done. Today I found a black garbage bag in the garage that had (4) of my father's winter hats, used tissues, moldy beyond belief philly cheese, and the list goes on in it. My father was thrilled I found his hats--I was in tears as I sorted through the bag. I think she squirreled this bag away in June 2009 based on the magazines, etc., that were also in it. 

I would love to bring her home with me. She is easy to have around if you are attentive to what she is doing. Right now, she is fixated on counting money, so I've given her a bunch of different denominations and suggest that she go count her money a couple of times a day. Sometimes she can, but most times she gets stuck when she has to count the bills that aren't 20s. I'm thinking of buying a Monopoly game and giving her the money from that to count...She can't dial a phone number, she can't take a phone message, and she can't fill out a check--but she can still sign her name. But yes, she has really bad days and then she has good days. The doctor wants her to stay in her home as long as possible. My brothers are of no help. One has had no contact with my parents for 4 years, the other hasn't been to visit for almost 2 years. My mother responds best to me, my father responds better to the brother who hasn't visited for 2 years. And he's in denial (well, both of them are--my dad and my brother). And, the count of cans of manderin oranges went up by four this week--even though they are on the DO NOT BUY list and the inventory count is now 27--and I've used 3 cans. I didn't know about the ones squirreled away in the broom closet when I did inventory.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh wow, CW.  What a tough spot you're in, that must be so frustrating.  Thoughts with you.


----------



## ella/TO

CWS...my heart goes out to you!....isn't there a social worker in your parent's area that you can speeak to and possibly get some live in or daily help for them?.....You MUST think of yourself first, because if you get ill, etc......you'll be no help to them at all....so do for  yourself first, then look after them.....I wish you all good things!


----------



## kadesma

CW I know how hard this is. My mom had dementia and it got to the point I was screaming at her so often I would cry and cry each day and after every episode. Now that she has gone to join my dad I could kick myself around the block for not being more kind. I tried and both my girls helped me. I realize now dementia has many different area's. Mom's was asking over and over the same question  yours is your dad hording If it were me I'd just let him hoard and bring a big bag and take the extra's to a food bank and tell him nothing. He feels I suppose he is helping your mom. He isn't but  who am I to say that.? Don't beat your self up over this. Get your mom that monopoly game and pray it helps. Dementia is a nasty unforgiving  illness for that I wish there were a way I might help you and your folkd. All I can do is offer good thoughts and prayers.
kadesma


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> Yes, my mother has dementia--specifically vascular dementia because of the heart meds she has been on for years. My father also has memory issues. His are more typical of what you see in a person ageing. I live 1400 miles away and am the only child who comes to assist four times a year for a month at a time. This time, I'm having difficulties meeting my work deadlines because of Internet access issues and because my mother has deteriorated since April and is having more crisis moments. I am drafting a letter to my father because he only has 30% hearing and typically doesn't wear his hearing aids. Writing my concerns is easier than trying to shout them at him. They are financially able to hire someone to come and cook on a regular basis. My mother should be in assisted living, but my father will not consider it. I am between a rock and hard place and try to make things easier (label things, use up things, etc.) but she is getting worse faster than I can get things done. Today I found a black garbage bag in the garage that had (4) of my father's winter hats, used tissues, moldy beyond belief philly cheese, and the list goes on in it. My father was thrilled I found his hats--I was in tears as I sorted through the bag. I think she squirreled this bag away in June 2009 based on the magazines, etc., that were also in it.
> 
> I would love to bring her home with me. She is easy to have around if you are attentive to what she is doing. Right now, she is fixated on counting money, so I've given her a bunch of different denominations and suggest that she go count her money a couple of times a day. Sometimes she can, but most times she gets stuck when she has to count the bills that aren't 20s. I'm thinking of buying a Monopoly game and giving her the money from that to count...She can't dial a phone number, she can't take a phone message, and she can't fill out a check--but she can still sign her name. But yes, she has really bad days and then she has good days. The doctor wants her to stay in her home as long as possible. My brothers are of no help. One has had no contact with my parents for 4 years, the other hasn't been to visit for almost 2 years. My mother responds best to me, my father responds better to the brother who hasn't visited for 2 years. And he's in denial (well, both of them are--my dad and my brother). And, the count of cans of manderin oranges went up by four this week--even though they are on the DO NOT BUY list and the inventory count is now 27--and I've used 3 cans. I didn't know about the ones squirreled away in the broom closet when I did inventory.


 You are a good person. You are defintely earning your wings for all of the good you do for your folks.  Everyone should be so lucky to have someone like you in their lives.  My thoughts & prayers are with you during this difficult time.  Don't forget to take care of your self too.  Take care.


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks. That was more of a vent than how to use canned mandarin oranges. I have had to move to a local motel so I can meet my deadlines. I can't afford to lose this contract. It also means that I'm not there, although I go 'home' to fix supper and make sure she takes her evening pills. My father wanders off to watch TV and she goes to bed almost immediately after supper. It is hard. If you have parents who are not at that stage yet, try and discuss with them while they are healthy what their wishes would be if either of them would get to the point that my parents are at...wish we had done that.
And, although getting help sounds like a logical choice, my mother doesn't like strangers in her house, my father doesn't want strangers in the house. Oddly, his mother was the same and it frustrated my father beyond belief, but now he is doing the same. I've lined up help with the cooking, gotten so far as to have the appointment set, only to have my dad change his mind. Not having Power of Attorney makes it nearly impossible to override my father.


----------



## mudbug

simonbaker said:


> I make muffins with mandarin oranges, fresh/frozen ground cranberries & wanuts.


 

recipe, please.  these sound great!


----------

